
An introduction to Linux virtual interfaces: Tunnels - kungfudoi
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/03/27/an-introduction-to-linux-virtual-interfaces-tunnels/
======
stargrazer
As an addendum, should the article not have the link, a companion article on
the same site:

[https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2018/10/22/introduction-t...](https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2018/10/22/introduction-
to-linux-interfaces-for-virtual-networking/)

